# What Type of Humor Are You Actually Good At?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Another FB quiz - What Type of Humor Are You Actually Good At?

I got witty humour.












> Your humor is subtle, edgy and smart. You'll crack a joke about most things, but you're not mean-spirited or intimidating - which is why so many appreciate your sense of humor!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Another FB quiz - What Type of Humor Are You Actually Good At?
> 
> I got witty humour.




I got the same. It's good that we have the same sense of humour - things could have been a shade dire otherwise, after forty years together!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hah! Clearly one not shared by the Team.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Dark humor. Muahahahaaa


You use your humor to make light of otherwise serious situations and subjects. You're not shy when it comes to discussing taboo topics - striking a balance between making others laugh and feel uncomfortable, sometimes simultaneously!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Dark humor










You use your humor to make light of otherwise serious situations and subjects. You're not shy when it comes to discussing taboo topics - striking a balance between making others laugh and feel uncomfortable.

You can be the judge of that...


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

^^ I fell on the Dark Side as well!

/ptr


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

ptr said:


> ^^ I fell on the Dark Side as well!
> 
> /ptr










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

*Dark Humor* for me. Finally, a diagnostic test that gets it right!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Slapstick?! With a picture of the Three Stooges, who I don't like at all.

As far as humor I'm actually good at, it is without question witty, dry one-liners.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

*Witty Humor*

"_Your humor is subtle, edgy and smart. You'll crack a joke about most things, but you're not mean-spirited or intimidating - which is why so many appreciate your sense of humor_!"

Yay!

I've never really taking into consideration what kind of humor I'm actually good at, but I must say that I am pretty much in agreement with this quiz's assessment. :} :cheers:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vesuvius said:


> Dark humor. Muahahahaaa
> 
> *You use your humor to make light of otherwise serious situations and subjects. You're not shy when it comes to discussing *t*aboo topics - striking a balance between making others laugh and feel uncomfortable, sometimes simultaneously!*


^^^I'm this!!! Too lazy to copy it. Figured someone else would do it. :lol:

That's exactly who I am, by the way.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

'Laugh at Life Humour'









"_Simple and silly_..."


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Is there a "triple sec" category?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Stupid...what else? 

ie..."Im going to sell my vacuum cleaner...its just collecting dust!"

or "I remember when we put grease on our grandfathers back...he went downhill pretty quickly after that."

Well you did arsk!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Dark Humor. Finally one of these things is right. I did the one about what US state you should live in and I got Georgia! I took the one that would supposedly tell me which artist I was most like... and I got Georgia O'Keefe! I took the one on my writing and I got frickin' Dan Brown!!!!


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Did anyone get "You're not funny. Please stop."?

I'm not taking it to find out if I'm first.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I got Laugh-at-life humor. And on that note I just read a funny one in a Opera book:

How many divas does it take to screw in a light bulb.
Just one. She holds the bulb and the world revolves around her.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

I got sarcasm:

Sarcasm is considered to be a sharp and bitter type of humor - mostly used by witty, smart and fast thinking people. You are quick-witted and often use a sense of irony in your comedy. Not everyone "gets you"...but who cares?!

But... I'd say this is wrong. I'm more into dirty humor. It's almost as if I walk through life looking for an opportunity to make a "that's what she said joke", and I've developed this both in order to not have to keep up a "mature" exterior (if my friends know me as an "immature sex joker" that takes a _load off_... hehehe) and as an exercise of the creative mind. But the test did a flawed psychoanalysis of me... I channel my carefreeness and "creativity" into sexual humor, not sarcasm (which sometimes can lean towards being mean-spirited).


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Well shucks, I had to do this one; humor is my main medication.

Laugh-at-life humor.

What else?


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

"Dirty Humor"

_"You have a dirty mind, and you're not ashamed of it! You get a kick out of making others a little uncomfortable with your rude and sometimes over-the-top jokes."_

This is true, but there are many other kinds of humor I enjoy. I like witty humor (IMO it's one of the greatest litmus test for quick intelligence), dry, twisted, dark, and many others.

I enjoy, the wonderful wit of both Peter O'Tooles's autobiography _"Loitering with Intent" - "The Child," and "The Apprentice"_ to the banality of the movie _"Airplane" _and many things in between.

V


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Sarcasm. Yes, yes, triple yes.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I got "Laugh at Life" humor. Sounds about right.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Dark humor, and I don't even need a test to know it. My life philosophy in this regard is: "Talking about death will not hasten its coming, and NOT talking about death will not stave it off anyway"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I got a 'dirty humour' rating but I think I could have ended up with anything, really. I don't mind - I'll be the first to admit that my sense of humour can be somewhat smutty and puerile when in like-minded company.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anyone else think that the test feels like a palm reading?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

*Dark *humor. I'm not surprised considering that I'm my best at night, when everything else is silent and peace reigns in my kingdom. Otherwise, I'm a deceiving sinister creature. In need I may be your candle but my soot might give you cancer. Yet if you are true and clever you will steal my diamonds.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I got 'dark', but that's because I have been watching some Louis CK and George Carlin videos on youtube. But I enjoy all 'types of humors', and I exercise the different types according to the context and the people around.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

'You have a goofy, but feel-good sense of humour. Your simple but silly good-natured-ness is why people love you!" And this, I suspect, is why I am invited to all the parties!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I didn't do that quiz but I'm pretty sure I'd be witty/nerdy humor. I can't stop making music jokes, and laughing at music jokes. I love absurdist stuff. I hate dirty/potty humor (although once in a while it makes me giggle), and sarcasm like the plague. Most people in my life use sarcasm to hurt each other, so it's hard for me to really pull insult away from humor. In the end, I guess most humor is based off hurting someone or something else in one way or another, it's just we tell our object of derision to laugh with us and not cry so then it minimizes the harm done (though it can't always take it away).


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Couldn't get past the first question, there are very few stand-up comedians I actually like and none of them were on the list.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

mirepoix said:


> 'Laugh at Life Humour'
> 
> View attachment 49565
> 
> ...


That's mine too.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I also was Laugh at Life Humor.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Bill Hicks was one of the best comedians of all time, everywhere, anyhow. He was more of a social prophet than anything, as most of what he said was quite bluntly correct.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Interesting. I got slapstick which I don't really like at all. The explanation is actually much closer (without the physical part and never ceasing to amuse my friends):

You enjoy silly and often outrageous comedy. Your wacky and sometimes physical sense of humor never ceases to amuse your friends!

The humor I'm good at is sarcasm although I only use it around close friends since others would generally not get it. I think I've only once posted a sarcastic post here on TC. It was to one of my best friends here although I worried that others would misinterpret it (or I might even get an infraction).


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Vesuvius said:


> Bill Hicks was one of the best comedians of all time, everywhere, anyhow. He was more of a social prophet than anything, as most of what he said was quite bluntly correct.


Over the years I've come to the conclusion that he was an obnoxious guy who shouted a lot. That's basically it. I liked him when I was a teenager because his anger was very easy to relate to, but now it's like watching Alex Jones without the entertainment value.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> Over the years I've come to the conclusion that he was an obnoxious guy who shouted a lot. That's basically it. I liked him when I was a teenager because his anger was very easy to relate to, but now it's like watching Alex Jones without the entertainment value.


We can disagree on this. I'm okay with that. He had a lot more to offer than just shouting. He was a sort of 'theatrical' type, sure, but his perspective was well beyond these superficialities.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not very good at pirate humor, but since it's Talk Like a Pirate Day (yes, it really is) I am forced to tell my pirate joke.

A pirate with a steering wheel on his crotch walks into a bar and orders rum. The bartender says, "Certainly, Mr. Pirate, but did you know you've got a steering wheel on your crotch?"

The pirate says, "Arrrrh, and it be driving me nuts."


----------

